# What kind of PPE should I be using when blasting pool tile with a media blaster?



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

I’m wondering what kind of PPE I should be using when blasting pool tile with a media blaster. The media being used is salt?(I guess) and little glass beads. I’ve been using a provided respirator, face shield, and ear protection, but it seems like my breathing is still bothering me at the end of a work day as well as my ears ringing and my skin feeling a tingling burning sensation. I also suffer from sensitive skin as well as athsma, and my hearing is also pretty sensitive (which I’d like to keep that way for music) so I could just be being a baby about it but I’ve been reading little blurbs here and there and I’m not very experienced at all so I’m just trying to make sure I’m not being naïve and potentially shortening my life expectancy.


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

If this is your regular job I would go see an industrial hygienist or similar professional for a consultation and advice. Your family doctor should be able to refer you to one. You're not being a baby, it's very important to work safe and healthy.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe accounting would suit you better.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Not that I know anything about media blasting, but I'd have all skin covered and a darned good respirator with filters. What kind of respirator are we talking about? The paper thing? (If so, no way.)


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Both respirators and hearing protection have to fit well or they won't do their job. Get this all taken care of.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd want a full face respirator with appropriate puck filters. And if you are already wearing earmuffs, try wearing plugs underneath for double. Helps me when I'm running large jackhammers for longer stints. Maybe look at getting hooded coveralls, or tyvek suits like for abatement.

Don't go in to your boss after this all fired up about him not providing you ppe though. Try and have a respectful conversation about how you in particular might need more than he does.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Also make sure it fits you and you're using it correctly.


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

rjconstructs said:


> Maybe accounting would suit you better.


Yeah.. real helpful. I guess dying before your grandkids are old enough to remember you suits you better?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Dmiles said:


> Yeah.. real helpful. I guess dying before your grandkids are old enough to remember you suits you better?


What trade are you in?


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

shanewreckd said:


> I'd want a full face respirator with appropriate puck filters. And if you are already wearing earmuffs, try wearing plugs underneath for double. Helps me when I'm running large jackhammers for longer stints. Maybe look at getting hooded coveralls, or tyvek suits like for abatement.
> 
> Don't go in to your boss after this all fired up about him not providing you ppe though. Try and have a respectful conversation about how you in particular might need more than he does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Yeah no I agree with you. This is one hundred percent my own thing my boss doesn’t even know my concerns. I’m fully willing to pay for my own PPE and none of my co workers seem to be having the same issues but they’re also “battle torn” veterans of the job.


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

Robie said:


> What trade are you in?


Pools and spa


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

MarkJames said:


> Not that I know anything about media blasting, but I'd have all skin covered and a darned good respirator with filters. What kind of respirator are we talking about? The paper thing? (If so, no way.)


Not sure the brand but it’s a half face respirator with two filters. By itself it fits fine but with the addition of the ear protection and face shield it fits .. not so good


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Clemco Apollo 600 HP Supplied Air Respirator with 50' Hose and CPF-20 Filter If I was doing your job I would spring for a rig like this, they also have a inlet air cooler for hot days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Dmiles said:


> Not sure the brand but it’s a half face respirator with two filters. By itself it fits fine but with the addition of the ear protection and face shield it fits .. not so good


Talk to your boss. If he provided the half mask, he should provide you with a full face. He might not be willing to go for coveralls, but you might be able to find some reusable ones (fabric, not tyvek), with a hood that you could buy some pairs to cycle through.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

Mesilla Valley said:


> Clemco Apollo 600 HP Supplied Air Respirator with 50' Hose and CPF-20 Filter If I was doing your job I would spring for a rig like this, they also have a inlet air cooler for hot days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s like 80% of my paycheck and also don’t you think it would look kind of funny being the youngest and newest employee all of a sudden showing up with what looks like a space suit when my co workers are using the same dinky PPE I seem to have an issue with?


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s your health at risk. You pay once and cry once. I would guarantee that silica dust is being released if you’re blasting pools made of concrete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Osha REQUIRES the employer to provide proper ppe, especially specialized things like for media blasting. The employer could possibly force you to buy a hard hat and such, but for what you are doing it should all be on them.

Like many grey hairs here, we remember when you worked with what you brought. But for something with the risk of media blasting, you are well within your rights to ask for proper ppe. And stupid if you don’t.


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

Mesilla Valley said:


> It’s your health at risk. You pay once and cry once. I would guarantee that silica dust is being released if you’re blasting pools made of concrete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the tiles so far no direct blasting of concrete


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

3M 6800 Full Facepiece Reusable Respirator with Cool Flow Valve - Medium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Dmiles said:


> That’s like 80% of my paycheck and also don’t you think it would look kind of funny being the youngest and newest employee all of a sudden showing up with what looks like a space suit when my co workers are using the same dinky PPE I seem to have an issue with?


Health and safety over appearances?

Your call.


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

Robie said:


> Health and safety over appearances?
> 
> Your call.


No, definitely. I’m with you when that’s concerned. I couldn’t even afford something like that with what I’m being paid. I’m just thinking if I show up with the proper equipment they might just fire me so they don’t have to purchase the same stuff for the other employees or potentially just be considered too weak for the job. My boss doesn’t even use anything besides a pair of wireless ear buds. Maybe some sunglasses.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Without the proper safety equipment, it's not worth it. I don't think inhaling a glass bead dust cocktail is good for the lungs, and I'll bet it doesn't get removed over time, either.


----------



## Dmiles (May 7, 2021)

shanewreckd said:


> I'd want a full face respirator with appropriate puck filters. And if you are already wearing earmuffs, try wearing plugs underneath for double. Helps me when I'm running large jackhammers for longer stints. Maybe look at getting hooded coveralls, or tyvek suits like for abatement.
> 
> Don't go in to your boss after this all fired up about him not providing you ppe though. Try and have a respectful conversation about how you in particular might need more than he does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


This is what I went with did as much research as I could before getting too sleepy I hope this does the trick 🤞


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

If you have a history of tinnitus in the family you might want to double up with ear plugs and the muffs. I have it and it sucks when you get old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Those full face masks are great, I've had 2 (for concrete/silica use, not media blasting). The muff should help but like said above, if you still notice "hearing fatigue" or ringing after the day, put some foam plugs in underneath.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------

